# Hoyt Raptor specs



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Black_Paw (Oct 24, 2016)

my bow needs an entire set the label on the limb reads string 58.5 under that BC 34.5 not sure what bc means
if you get number can you pass them along?
Thank you


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

bc = Buss Cable


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

bc = Buss Cable

This may help:

https://hoyt.com/uploads/tune-charts/bfed0e3469cc7ae114f5132a8aec1a9a68a30475.pdf


----------

